# pala perico



## Matix

Hola,
¿alguien me puede decir cómo se dice en inglés pala perico?  Es utilizada en la minería para cavar hoyos cuando se hace un muestreo.
Gracias,


----------



## Kaastorp

Yo diría qu es *shovel*. El tipo ya no lo sé. Te dejo una página que habla de ello.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Asl7dAjXL-cJ:www.essaypride.com/essays.php%3Ffree_essay%3D1866150%26title%3DMining-Dictionary+%22types+of+shovels%22+for+minery+samples&cd=1&hl=es&ct=clnk&gl=es

There are two *types of shovels*, the square-point and the round-point3) Shovels are available with either long or short handlesSkip :

Igual si nos la describes...


----------



## Matix

Son como dos palas concavas encontradas una frente a la otra que se abren como una boca y por lo tanto hacen un hoyo redondo en la tierra.  Es lenguaje de minería.
Saludos,


----------



## jasminasul

¿Estás absolutamente seguro de que se llama así? Una perica es una llave perico o llave inglesa.


----------



## Srgato

It's called a "post hole digger" here in Michigan.


----------



## jasminasul

Sí, aquí en Costa Rica también lo utilizan para poner postes, pero lo llaman pala sacabocados. Lo que me extraña es lo de pala perica.


----------



## Srgato

pala como boca de perico?


----------



## jasminasul

Aaah, ya entiendo. ¿Cómo supiste??


----------



## Srgato

jasminasul said:


> Aaah, ya entiendo. ¿Cómo supiste??


 
Claro, yo no lo se por que yo lo sepa la español.


----------



## jasminasul

You don´t know how to say it in Spanish or you don´t know how you guessed?


----------



## vicdark

Si esto es lo que buscas, como ya lo dijo Srgato se llama _post hole digger._


----------



## Matix

Hola, gracias a todos, si eso es lo que buscaba!


----------



## k-in-sc

vicdark said:


> Si esto es lo que buscas, como ya lo dijo Srgato se llama _post hole digger._


----------



## Srgato

jasminasul said:


> You don´t know how to say it in Spanish or you don´t know how you guessed?


 
I can read Spanish, but I have a great deal of trouble composing a sentence, written or oral.  So I say, any insight into the meaning of a Spanish phrase is due to something other than a fluency in that language.  I'm a bit of a Latinist and etymologist, so I see words and their formation across language families in a kind of unity.


----------

